# sps...Modem Leitungslänge 1700m Modem ....Sps



## Anonymous (4 März 2005)

kann mir jemand eine Lösungsidee anbieten??
noch mal zum Problem:
also: zentrale SPS am liebsten eine möller.... die mittels einem modem über eine selbst verlegte Leitung (ich hoffe CAT5 geht) zum nächsten modem und dann wieder in eine möller sps komunizieren kann....
bitte um lösungsvorschläge.... wie mache ich das??


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 März 2005)

Mahlzeit,

wenn die Möller-SPS eine ganz normale serielle 
Schnittstelle hat können Sie mit zwei Standleitungs-
modems eine Verbindung aufbauen,. Diese gibt 
es z. B. bei http://www.insys-tec.de

Soweit ich mich erinnere gibt es folgenden Modus:

Sobald beide Modems mit Spannung versorgt sind 
wird eien Verbidnung aufgebaut und die seriellen 
Daten werden einfach transparent übertragen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## kpeter (5 März 2005)

hallöchen

ich hab vor kurzen eine 10 km standleitung für einen tunnelfrässer gemacht.

dabei hab ich Westermo Modems verwendet ( standleitung )

https://www.westermo.com/Resource.phx/content/de/products/pstn/v-23-modem/td-23.htx

hat eigentlich nur ein kleines problem gegeben wenn die schleifleitungen wiedermal was falsches gemacht haben als sie sollten

bin aber nur mit 9,600 kbits/s gefahren

und das zweite problem einer hat mir an denn dipschaltern rumgespielt dann ging natürlich auch nichts mehr


----------

